# [Vietnamese NR] Tuan Nghia Duong 3x3 9.31 single (LL skip)



## tjtj_pr0 (Mar 5, 2010)

this is Vietnamese national record (my country)

[youtube]SAl5cAhIrTQ&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

Do you know what is the secret about it? ^^


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 5, 2010)

PLL UBER SKIP


----------



## Truncator (Mar 5, 2010)

That kind of looked like an LL skip to me.


----------



## Faz (Mar 5, 2010)

Truncator said:


> That kind of looked like an LL skip to me.



Looked like a forced OLL skip - PLL skip.

Actually, nah, the last pair was R U R' U R U R'


----------



## qqwref (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice reaction  I want one!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 5, 2010)

Woah...

SOOO lucky.
Congrats.. I guess.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 5, 2010)

wtf....


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Mar 5, 2010)

Truncator said:


> That kind of looked like an LL skip to me.



Yes, HE WAS SO LUCKY! this was first time he join a WCA competition. We are very proud of him


----------



## Kian (Mar 5, 2010)

Slowest 9.31 ever. Gotta love LL skips.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 5, 2010)

holy crappp sub-10, just like that

and I thought the secret was rice


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 5, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> holy crappp sub-10, just like that
> 
> and I thought the secret was rice



It is. Rice is lucky.


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2010)

But I eat lotsa rice :'(


----------



## joey (Mar 5, 2010)

Sweet! Fastest LL skip in comp


----------



## Nghia (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you guys, I wasn't expecting this video to be posted over here, thanks Cuong 
It actually could've been sooo much faster, but i won't ask for more 
And yes, rice is the secret


----------



## Flyt (Mar 5, 2010)

I disagree, the secret is the judge 

Really congrats Nghia, and thanks for this week end ^^

And thanks Laura for recording it...You well chose who to record


----------



## Nghia (Mar 5, 2010)

Flyt said:


> I disagree, the secret is the judge
> 
> Really congrats Nghia, and thanks for this week end ^^
> 
> And thanks Laura for recording it...You well chose who to record



You forgot to mention the table  Merci Erwan !


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 5, 2010)

Man, what a lucky solve. I think I'd have a freaking heart attack if I had a LL skip in a comp. In my 2 years of cubing (almost), I've still not had a LL skip. If it happened in a comp I'd pass out


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 5, 2010)

Life is strange

I got a 22.65 PLL skip at home

2 weeks later I got a full step 18.63 and that too when I had no practice.

But a LL skip would be like a dream come true, If I get a LL skip in OH then I can have Indian NR


----------



## Crystl (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm so proud of you, Nghia !


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 5, 2010)

It is crazy how a cuber can be ranked 24 in the world for single and 563 for average.


----------



## Escher (Mar 5, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> It is crazy how a cuber can be ranked 24 in the world for single and 563 for average.



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007COOP01

101 for single, 1061 for average.
The solve was full-step too...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 5, 2010)

Escher said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > It is crazy how a cuber can be ranked 24 in the world for single and 563 for average.
> ...



And it was worse when I didn't have sub 20 average yet!

Just after the 10.61 I was 86 in the world for single and 1297 in the world for average with 20.87


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2010)

It's a pity he had the U at the end - otherwise it might have been sub-9.

Very nice!


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> But I eat lotsa rice :'(



Didn't your AuR average have 2 PLL skips and a really easy solve?


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > But I eat lotsa rice :'(
> ...



But I didn't ever get a sub10


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Not thing more to say. That was awesome!! I am sure Vietnamese people are all proud of you.


----------

